# Hows the mushroom hunting?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I was wondering how the mushroom hunting is going I hope this cold snap doesnt screw things up for this year.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Before this cold snap I was planning on going out this weekend. Don't think so now.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've never hunted mushrooms before and have gottin interested in it in the past month and was looking forward to going out this weekend, I guess i'll just have to put my waders on and head to the Maumee.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Won't be long, just need to break out of this cold snap then turkeys and shrooms!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Here in Richland co. about 3rd week of April until 2nd week of May is a cant miss time frame unless it gets really hot then things go to crap!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have always hunted mushrooms at night.I worked the coal mines in West Virginiafor three years or so.An this old man told me after work well go look for mushrooms.We took our lights off the hard hats.An hit the hill sides we found about 20 each.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder if you would find more at night? Makes you have to look harder and slow down I guess. I think I would be afraid that the light may spook them and they slither back under the leaves though.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I went out yesterday with a friend for about 1 1/2 hrs and found one. went out today same woods(maybe a mistake since I only found one there yesterday) and got :S. The woods looks ready though.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive found about 70 the last few days , most of them big Yellows


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

got a few yesterday


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Me and my cousin found about 64 on Sunday.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I looked for an hour and a half last night in an area that had them last year, nothing yet. I did take a few ramps and some fiddlehead ferns.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I went out this evening for about 2 hours and found 17 morels. It was my first official trip mushroom hunting even though i've seen them in the location in previous years.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

About 3 hours in the woods today, didn't find a thing as usual


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I found another 20 today , they were pretty dried out, We need some Rain!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looked for 2.5 hours on public land Sunday and found only 6. All yellows and all nice big ones; largest almost 9 inches. None were fresh and the area had been picked through pretty good!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

So far the farm has produced: 3 turkeys and right around 144 mushrooms.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just read in the paper a 12 year old boy from Gnadenhutten (Tuscarawas Co.) found a half pound morel that measured 5x9 in. That's huge! There is a pic in the Times-Reporter but I don't know how to add the link. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I found a mess on my desk when I got to work this morning!!!


----------



## FishinFool2B (Feb 27, 2007)

I found a mess to, but it wasn't mushrooms.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

FishinFool2B said:


> I found a mess to, but it wasn't mushrooms.



lol. i still have not found anything as usual.  Are they usually located in wooded areas??


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went looking for morels in a couple reliable spots this weekend in NE Ohio but found nothing. The woods are bone dry, we need some rain. Even the ramps are drying out and few are worth picking.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

my parents and i went out the other day and found about 20. went out yesterday and couldn't find anything. we need some rain or we're done for the year here in central ohio.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you guys don't see funny things when you eat those mushrooms do u?  
so i never heard of mushroom hunting . you can actually eat those? kinda scary if you pick the wrong kind.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

yes we eat them you just dont want to pick false morels and they are a bit different from true morels


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool... do they taste different then store mushrooms?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its just like going out and enjoying a day on the lake and catching fresh fish and cooking it yourself and eating it compared to buying it processed from the seafood dept. at giant eagle. 

the same mushrooms you buy at the store, you can find in the woods IF you know what youre doing. theres a lot of good ones that ive never seen in the store. they do taste better than the ones in the store, if you like mushrooms from the store then you would love wild shrooms. plus at the store they charge a fortune for good gourmet shrooms.

as far as morels go, i think its over around here. it was pretty lousy up here this year. too dry and the weather was too unstable temp.-wise i think.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

It was a bad season for morels. A quick warm-up in april, then a week & a half Of winter.When it warmed up again we found some & early may was very dry. Got some nice walks & had some quality time sharing the great outdoors with my daughter. Had some to eat, froze some ,& best of all , gave some away & turned on a couple people to the taste of morels. Their reply was TASTE LIKE LITTLE FILLET MINGONS. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not a good year in SW Ohio for me this season either. Never did find a really good mess! I found some large yellows here towards the end, but only a few here and there.

I have a buddy that takes his shroomin serious - takes a week paid vacation to hunt OH and a week for MI. He didn't do well at all and he hunted hard for 6 straight days. He usually has them by the bags full (from Ohio). 

Better weather next year!!!


----------

